# help 1966 toro



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

A few days ago someone asked if I wanted to look at a strange toro.So here I go.
When I saw it of course I wanted it so I try to look unenthused 
It has been hard to trase it down it looks like a 66 farmcrest or a 66 springfield but this one is marked toro #12 with electric start 12 hp kohler and headlights ,with springfield and farmcrest don't have also no 12 hp
any help would be appreciated 
sorry no pictures I am still hiding it from my wife 
PS 50 bucks run good and all their even the tires are good
:usa::usa: old149 [email protected]
THANK You


----------

